# HAL isn't detecting USB devices (SOLVED)

## MikeRS

While I was upgrading to KDE 3.5, there was an upgrade of HAL... I didn't think that it would be a problem, and I let emerge upgrade kde-meta as it is. However, now it seems that HAL is unable to display USB devices (at least in KDE, I don't have GNOME installed). It displays CDs just fine when I insert them, but no longer USB devices; I've tried my iPod, camera, and a stick I have. None of them work. Mounting them manually works, but HAL doesn't seem able to confirm their existence.

Does anyone know what the problem is?Last edited by MikeRS on Sat Dec 03, 2005 9:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

Post the end of dmesg after you insert a USB device so we can see if the problem is really HAL and not KDE.

----------

## MikeRS

```
usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Apple     Model: iPod              Rev: 1.62

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 39063023 512-byte hdwr sectors (20000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 64 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 39063023 512-byte hdwr sectors (20000 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 64 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1 sda2

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

I can mount it just fine too, it just doesn't get handled by the HAL.

----------

## ardnut

I assume your using udev-073 which has issues with partitioned drives, downgrade to udev-072.

----------

## Headrush

 *MikeRS wrote:*   

> I can mount it just fine too, it just doesn't get handled by the HAL.

 

What are you expecting HAL to do? 

Is hal enabled in kcontrol -> Peripherals -> Storage Media -> Advanced tab?

What version of HAL?

----------

## MikeRS

Downgrading udev worked, thanks. The devs should put a hardmask on 073 until some revision comes to fix it.

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Had the same problem. Why the hell is udev 073 still not masked?!! It's been more than a week now! Don't the devs realize it's BROKEN?

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Ugh. Still having problems. My key is seen, but the fstab entry does not appear! ARGH!!

----------

## Headrush

 *IntergalacticWalrus wrote:*   

> Ugh. Still having problems. My key is seen, but the fstab entry does not appear! ARGH!!

 

KDE 3.5 and HAL doesn't make /etc/fstab entries. (It uses pmount now, not fstab-sync)

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

How do I use this "pmount"?

----------

## tlailax

to mount :  pmount <device name>

creates a mount point in /media/<device name>

to unmount : pumount <device name|mount point>

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

Is there a guide on how to use the new facilities for automatic device management? I used to just run the dbus and hal services, but apparently everything changed and I'm not up to date on what to do. Hell, I just rebooted and now the KDE media applet doesn't show anything, so it's just getting worse.

----------

## IntergalacticWalrus

OK nevermind. I added my personal user to the plugdev group and now everything works again.

(Rant: Christ, it's ther freaking second time this week I'm expected to magically know I have to add myself to some group...)

----------

